
Stormpath competitor just showed up in IBM Bluemix - robotdan
https://www.ibm.com/blogs/bluemix/2017/03/getting-started-inversoft-passport-ibm-bluemix/
======
robotdan
Good timing in light of the Okta Stormpath announcement.

